# High vs low white pied royals



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a quick one - can anybody tell me if a low white pied royal will always produce low white offspring, or whether an animal is just either pied or not pied and the extent of its expression is completely random?


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

johndavidwoods said:


> Just a quick one - can anybody tell me if a low white pied royal will always produce low white offspring, or whether an animal is just either pied or not pied and the extent of its expression is completely random?



From what ive picked up, 

A low white pied, can produce both low, and high white. 

The amount of white makes no difference to the offspring.


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I thought would probably be the case.


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

johndavidwoods said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought would probably be the case.


Low whites can produce high whites but from what ive seen the percentages differ as in 

High white x High White produce a higher percentage of high white than Low white x Low white but that may just be my luck


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

SK Reptiles said:


> Low whites can produce high whites but from what ive seen the percentages differ as in
> 
> High white x High White produce a higher percentage of high white than Low white x Low white but that may just be my luck


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------

